# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Ψηφιακός ελεγκτής για τον καυστήρα του ζεστού νερού χρήσης

## kalarakis

Ο ψηφιακός αυτός ελεγκτής είναι κατασκευασμένος για τον έλεγχο  του κυκλοφορητή για την παραγωγή του ζεστού νερού χρήσης από λέβητα.
Ο ελεγκτής αυτός δεν αποτελεί απλό θερμοστάτη για τον έλεγχο του κυκλοφορητή. Δεν είναι θερμοστάτης χώρου για το διαμέρισμα
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\minas\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_i  mage002.jpg[/IMG]
*Ο ελεγκτής αυτός τοποθετείται στο λεβητοστάσιο και η λειτουργία του είναι να σταματά την λειτουργία του κυκλοφορητή του ζεστου νερού χρήσης όταν η θερμοκρασία του νερού στη δεξαμενή του ζεστού νερού (**boiler) γίνει μεγαλύτερη από τη θερμοκρασία του λέβητα.*
Οι απλοί θερμοστάτες διαθέτουν μόνο ένα αισθητήριο για τη θερμοκρασία του λέβητα και εκκινούν τον κυκλοφορητή πάνω από μια θερμοκρασία π.χ. 40. Αφήνουν τον κυκλοφορητή να λειτουργεί συνέχεια εφόσον η θερμοκρασία του νερού στο λέβητα είναι μεγαλύτερη από την ρυθμισμένη π.χ. 40ο  ΑΣΧΕΤΑ αν έχει ηδη επιτευχθεί η μέγιστη επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία στο boiler ή  το νερό στο λέβητα έχει μικρότερη θερμοκρασία από το boiler και άρα θα αρχίσει να κρυώνει το νερό στο boiler
Ο εκλεκτής αυτός διαθέτει δύο αισθητήρια. Ένα για τη μέτρηση της θερμοκρασία του νερού στο λέβητα και ένα για τη μέτρηση της θερμοκρασίας του ζεστού νερού (boiler).  Εκκινεί τον κυκλοφορητή όταν η θερμοκρασία του νερού υπερβεί τη θερμοκρασία εκκίνησης στην οποία έχει ρυθμιστεί (προγραμματιζόμενη) . Παρακολουθεί ταυτόχρονα την θερμοκρασία του νερού στο λέβητα και στη δεξαμενή ζνχ  και διακόπτει την λειτουργία του κυκλοφορητή όταν η θερμοκρασία του νερου στο λέβητα γίνει μικρότερη από αυτή της δεξαμενής ζνχ (boiler) ή επιτευχθεί η μέγιστη επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία στη δεξαμενή ζνχ (boiler) π.χ. 52ο
Με τη λειτουργία αυτή εξοικονομούμε α) πετρέλαιο από τα άσκοπα ανάματα του λέβητα β) ελαχιστοποιούνται οι απώλειες του ζεστού νερού επειδή ο κυκλοφορητής δεν ανακυκλώνει άσκοπα το ζεστό νερό ανάμεσα στο λέβητα και τη δεξαμενή ζνχ (boiler) αφαιρώντας θερμίδες από τη δεξαμενή ζνχ (boiler) όταν το ζνχ έχει μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία από αυτή του λέβητα και ο κλασικός θερμοστάτης είναι ενεργός επειδή η θερμοκρασία του νερού είναι πάνω από το όριο παύσης.

*Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά*
Θερμοκρασία εκκίνησης του κυκλοφορητή του ζ.ν.χ : 30 β 60 προγραμματιζόμενη (35ο)
Μέγιστη θερμοκρασία της δεξαμενής του ζεστού νερού (boiler) : 35 β 110 προγραμματιζόμενη (52ο)
Χρόνος καθυστέρησης για εκκίνηση στάση του κυκλοφορητή : 5 -10 sec (5sec)
Ρυθμός ανανέωσης των μετρήσεων : 1sec
Ρυθμός ανανέωσης της οθόνης : 1min


Αισθητήρια : 2 x PT1000
Τροφοδοσία : 12ν / 500mA
Εξοδος : ρελέ  με επαφή 220ν  / 8Α  σε κλέμα 3 σημείων
Διαστάσεις : 120 x 80 x 30 mm

Μη διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου για κάθε απορία ή διευκρύνηση
Τηλέφωνο 6932435031
ΚΑΛΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΗΝΑΣ

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ο ελεγκτής αυτός δεν αποτελεί απλό θερμοστάτη για τον έλεγχο του κυκλοφορητή. Δεν είναι θερμοστάτης χώρου για το διαμέρισμα
> 
> *Ο ελεγκτής αυτός τοποθετείται στο λεβητοστάσιο και η λειτουργία του είναι να σταματά την λειτουργία του κυκλοφορητή όταν η θερμοκρασία του νερού στη δεξαμενή του ζεστού νερού (**boiler) γίνει μεγαλύτερη από τη θερμοκρασία του λέβητα....*
> Οι απλοί θερμοστάτες διαθέτουν μόνο ένα αισθητήριο ...
> Ο εκλεκτής αυτός διαθέτει δύο αισθητήρια.



Αυτοί οι θερμοστάτες δεν ονομάζονται *διαφορικοί* ;;; ανεξάρτητα απο το αν είναι ψηφιακοί ή αναλογικοί ;;;

----------


## vasilllis

ωραια δουλεια.μπραβο!!
Mηνα θελει λιγο προσοχη στην εγκατασταση οταν:
-χρησιμοποιειται το μποιλερ για αποθερμανση.
-δεν υπαρχει δικτυο για κυκλοφορια του νερου

----------


## kalarakis

Δεν παρατήρησα προβλήματα αποθέρμανσης στον λέβητα . όταν ο θερμοτάτης του λέβητα ήταν στους 80 βαθμούς  μετά την δευτερη καυση έφτανε στους 100 μετά το σβήσιμο του καυστήρα. Δεν παρατήρησα προβλήματα. Η πίεση του νερού ήταν σταθερή στα 3bar τόσο στο κρύο όσο και στο ζεστό. επειτα κατέβασα τη θερμοκρασία στο λέβητα στους 60 βαθμούς με μέγιστο τους 75 -αλλα στην τρίτη καυση.

----------


## kalarakis

Πιθανο να ονομάζονται και με αυτό τον τίτλο. Εγώ ξέρω ότι με αυτό τον ελεγκτή έκαψα το μισο πετρέλαιο από ότι περιση. Αυτό μεταφράζεται στα 150  ευρώ στη μερίδα μου  σε κόστος 600 ευρω ανα γέμισμα. Περισι , χειμώνας 2017  κάναμε 2 γεμίσματα δηλ 1200 ευρω και τα κάψαμε όλα. Φέτος με 600 ευρώ κλείνω σημερα τον λέβητα - παμε στα ηλιακά πλέον με 58 βαθμους χθεσινο νερό στις 1500
Καλό καλοκαίρι.

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν παρατήρησα προβλήματα αποθέρμανσης στον λέβητα . όταν ο θερμοτάτης του λέβητα ήταν στους 80 βαθμούς  μετά την δευτερη καυση έφτανε στους 100 μετά το σβήσιμο του καυστήρα. Δεν παρατήρησα προβλήματα. Η πίεση του νερού ήταν σταθερή στα 3bar τόσο στο κρύο όσο και στο ζεστό. επειτα κατέβασα τη θερμοκρασία στο λέβητα στους 60 βαθμούς με μέγιστο τους 75 -αλλα στην τρίτη καυση.



Δεν μιλησα για την δικη σου εγκατασταση συγκεκριμενα.Γενικα μιλησα(επειδη ειδα το εβγαλες στην αγορα).Αλλα και οι 100 ειναι αρκετοι βαθμοι.Επισης δεν ξερω αν εχεις Η/Β στο σπιτι ή η εγκατασταση εχει μονο στο μποιλερ,οποτε ο κυκλοφορητης δεν γυρναει νερα.

----------


## kalarakis

Ο ελεγκτής αφορά στον έλεγχο του κυκλοφορητή του ζεστου νερού χρήσης. Για τα διαμερίσματα υπάρχει άλλος κυκλοφοριτής. Σε εγκαταστάσεις με κοινό κυκλοφορητή για το boiler και τα διαμερίσματα χρειάζεται να υπάρχει μια μαγνητική βάνα (ή ηλεκτροβάνα) στη γραμμή της θέρμανσης της δεξαμενής του ζεστού νερού στο υπόγειο. Τέτοια εγκατασταση, με κοινό κυκλοφορητή,  είναι το ηλιακό που ζεστένεται και από το καλοριφέρ. Εδώ έχουμε δύο προβλήματα α) υψηλή ταχύτητα του ζεστού νερού στο ηλιακό μια και είναι στο υψηλότερο σημείο και οι σωλήνωσή του είναι σε ευθεία με τον κυκλοφορητή. Το νερό στο ηλιακό ζεστένεται γρήγορα αλλά παρατηρούμε μια "δυσκολία" στη θέρμανση του διαμερίσματος. β) Επειδή υπάρχει καυτο νερό στο boiler του ηλιακού και λόγω της ανακυκλοφορίας  στο μεσοδιάστημα που κανονικά θα επανεκινούσε ο καυστήρας αυτός δεν εκκινεί μια και το ζεστό νερό από το boiler του ηλιακού λόγω της ανακυκλοφορίας καταλήγει να θερμένει τον λέβητα και τα διαμερίσματα. Τα άτομα που πάνε να κάνουν μπανιο δεν έχουν ζεστό νερό και φωνάζουν στους προηγούμενους ότι χαλάσανε όλο το νερό , ο καυστήρας οστόσο ξαναπέρνει μπροστά και πέφτουμε σε ατέρμονο πάλι το Α)  μετά το Β) μετά πάλι φωνές "μη χαλααααάτε όλο το νερό" και παει λέγοντας.
Εδω βέβαια δεν είναι απαραίτητος ο νέος ελεγκτής. Το πρόβλημα μισολύνεται με στραγκαλισμό της εισόδου στο boiler του ηλιακου ενώ  αποτελεσματική λύση είναι η εγκατασταση κοινού θερμοστάτη με μαγνητική ή ηλεκτροβάνα. Ο προυπολογισμός της εγκαταστασης μιας ηλεκτροβάνας στο ηλιακο θέλει περι τα 100 ευρώ. 
Τώρα θα μου πείτε γιατί τόσο μπλαμπλα. Μετα τη διαπίστωση ότι έχανα το ζεστό νερό λόγω της ανακυκλοφορίας - δείτε προηγούμενα άρθρα- κουβέντιαζα το θέμα για να δω τί γίνεται σε άλλες πολυκατοικίες ή μεμονομένα διαμερίσματα. 
ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. 
1 περίπτωση είχε προβλέψει μαγνητική από την αρχή της εγκατάστασης , 2 αποσύνδεσαν τελέιως το καλοριφερ από το ηλιακό , 1 περιπτωση έκκλεισε τελείως τη βάνα εισόδου, 6 στραγκαλίζουν την εισοδο και είναι δυσαρτεστημένοι τόσο για το ζεστό νερό όσο και για την απόδοση του καλοριφέρ στο διαμέρισμα -εν γνωση τους.
Επιστρέφω στη δικιά μου εγκατασταση. 
Πριν από 8 χρόνια, που έγινε η εγκατασταση , τοποθετήθηκε ο ελεγκτής της siemens για τον έλεγχο όλης της "υπόθεσης". Το καλοριφερ, το ζεστό νερό, τα ηλιακά. 1500 λιτρα boiller (σε 1000+500) τριπλής ενέργειας (καλοριφερ,ηλιακά,ρευμα) με κυκλοφοριτη ανακυκλοφορίας  στις κάθετες στήλες. το "μανίκι" στη όλη υπόθεση είναι να μπείς στη φιλοσοφία της Siemens. Θεωρεί ότι το καζάνι είναι πάντα στους 80 βαθμούς και όντος τα πρώτα χρονια που χρησιμοποιούσαμε το καλοριφέρ όλα ήταν εντάξη με το boiler να είναι στους 70 βαθμούς, ο κυκλοφορητής να σβήνει κανονικά, με επανεκίνση στους 50 βαθμούς, χρονοπρογραμματισμός λειτουργίας από 0600- 2300. 2300 σβηνανε όλα υποχρεωτικά και ζνχ 70 βαθμων πήγαινε στα σκουπίδια, το πρωί ήταν στους 30. Λεφτά υπήρχαν , 3000 χιλ ευρω η χρονια μονο η πάρτη μου. H siemens είναι φτιαγμένη για κρύες χώρες και πορτοφόλι που βροντά. Τα 3 τελευταια χρόνια επεσε πείνα, δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το καλοριφέρ για θερμανση. το 2016 είχαμε 6 ημερες χρήση το 2017 5 και φετος το 2018 καμμία.  Το καζάνι κατεβηκε στους 60 βαθμούς και το ζνχ στους 52. αποτέλεσμα η siemens να μη μπορεί να τα καταφέρει. Η siemens έχει ρυθμίσεις για "περιόδους χαμηλης ζήτησης" ζνχ κατι πήγε να γίνει με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις αλλά υπήρξαν θέματα με την  εκκίνηση και στάση του κυκλοφορητή. 
Ολα αυτά οδήγησαν στον νέο ελεγκτή.
Δείτε τα άλλα αρθρα μου σχετικά με τον ελεγκτή και τα βιντεο στο youtube

Σημείωση: το κόστος ανάπτυξης του ελεγκτή το έχω βγάλει με το παραπάνω από την δικία μου και μονο μερίδα πετρελαίου. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν θα γίνει κάποια πώληση . Οστοσο από την όλη διαδικασία επειδή δεν τσιγκουνέυτικα χρονο και χρημα προέκυψε "προιον". Η αρχική εφαρμογή έγινε με arduino αλλα τώρα περασα στον dspic30F4013 της microchip Εφτιαξα ένα νέο με δυνατότητα ethernet και web page ώστε να έχω ενδείκτη στο κεφαλοσκαλο και σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, πρσβαση από το κινητό . Ευτυχώς το allpcb κατασκευαζει την πλακέτα σε λογικό κόστος Τωρα σκεφτομαι να το παω ακόμη παρακάτω και να φτιάξω νέο μοντελο με δυνατότητα αναψε σβησε του καυστήρα και χρονοπρογραμματισμό με έλεγχο από τον ενδίκτη του διαχειριστή (εμένα δηλ) γιατί βαριέμαι να κατεβαίνω στο υπόγειο 12 η ωρα το βράδυ.

----------


## el greco 1

για ποιον ελεγκτη siemens μιλαμε που υπηρχε στο συστημα και δεν εκανε το κολπο?

----------


## picdev

Για να το πούμε απλά γιατί με τόσα κατέβατα δεν κατάλαβα , μιλάμε για έναν θερμοστάτη που ελέγχει τον κυκλοφορητή ενως boiler ? Πχ ενως ηλιακούς 3ης ενέργειας 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Για να το πούμε απλά γιατί με τόσα κατέβατα δεν κατάλαβα , μιλάμε για έναν θερμοστάτη που ελέγχει τον κυκλοφορητή ενως boiler ? Πχ ενως ηλιακούς 3ης ενέργειας 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk



Ναι για αυτο μιλαει.
Και συμφωνω 1000% οτι το κοντρολερ αυτο θα κανει καταπληκτικη δουλεια ,στις εγκαταστασεις με αποθερμανση στο διαμερισμα ή σε αυτονομιες .

----------


## rama

Η εγκατάσταση ανακυκλοφορίας είναι μία πολυτέλεια που συνειδητά κοστίζει σε αυξημένες απώλειες σε σχέση με ένα απλό σύστημα σωλήνωσης. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει με πατέντες.
Η θερμική συνεισφορά του ηλιακού στο σύστημα θέρμανσης  είναι υπερεκτιμημένη. Αμφιβάλλω ότι επαρκεί (ως θερμικό ισοδύναμο) για περισσότερο από λίγα λεπτά λειτουργίας του καυστήρα.
Νομίζω γενικότερα ότι όσο ξεφεύγεις από την αρχή "keep it simple" τόσο περισσότερα προβλήματα δημιουργείς, παρά προσφέρεις λύσεις.

----------


## picdev

> Ναι για αυτο μιλαει.
> Και συμφωνω 1000% οτι το κοντρολερ αυτο θα κανει καταπληκτικη δουλεια ,στις εγκαταστασεις με αποθερμανση στο διαμερισμα ή σε αυτονομιες .



Αυτό το κάνει οποιοδήποτε θερμοστάτης  που έχει θερμό ζεύγος 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## kalarakis

> Ξ Ξ΅Ξ³ΞΊΞ±ΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ±ΟΞ· Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±ΞΊΟΞΊΞ»ΞΏΟΞΏΟΞ―Ξ±Ο Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ―Ξ± ΟΞΏΞ»ΟΟΞ*Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ½Ξ΅ΞΉΞ΄Ξ·ΟΞ¬ ΞΊΞΏΟΟΞ―ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ΅ Ξ±ΟΞΎΞ·ΞΌΞ*Ξ½Ξ΅Ο Ξ±ΟΟΞ»Ξ΅ΞΉΞ΅Ο ΟΞ΅ ΟΟΞ*ΟΞ· ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± Ξ±ΟΞ»Ο ΟΟΟΟΞ·ΞΌΞ± ΟΟΞ»Ξ�Ξ½ΟΟΞ·Ο. ΞΟΟΟ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ΞΆΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞ±ΟΞ*Ξ½ΟΞ΅Ο.
> Ξ ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΉΞΊΞ� ΟΟΞ½Ξ΅ΞΉΟΟΞΏΟΞ¬ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ·Ξ»ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΞΏΟ ΟΟΞΏ ΟΟΟΟΞ·ΞΌΞ± ΞΈΞ*ΟΞΌΞ±Ξ½ΟΞ·Ο  Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ΞΊΟΞΉΞΌΞ·ΞΌΞ*Ξ½Ξ·. ΞΞΌΟΞΉΞ²Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ»Ο ΟΟΞΉ Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΟΞΊΞ΅Ξ― (ΟΟ ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΉΞΊΟ ΞΉΟΞΏΞ΄ΟΞ½Ξ±ΞΌΞΏ) Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ΅ΟΞΉΟΟΟΟΞ΅ΟΞΏ Ξ±ΟΟ Ξ»Ξ―Ξ³Ξ± Ξ»Ξ΅ΟΟΞ¬ Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ³Ξ―Ξ±Ο ΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ±ΟΟΟΞ�ΟΞ±.
> ΞΞΏΞΌΞ―ΞΆΟ Ξ³Ξ΅Ξ½ΞΉΞΊΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ± ΟΟΞΉ ΟΟΞΏ ΞΎΞ΅ΟΞ΅ΟΞ³Ξ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ±ΟΟΞ� "keep it simple" ΟΟΟΞΏ ΟΞ΅ΟΞΉΟΟΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ± ΟΟΞΏΞ²Ξ»Ξ�ΞΌΞ±ΟΞ± Ξ΄Ξ·ΞΌΞΉΞΏΟΟΞ³Ξ΅Ξ―Ο, ΟΞ±ΟΞ¬ ΟΟΞΏΟΟΞ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ»ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ.



ΞΞ΅Ξ½ Ξ*Ξ³ΞΉΞ½Ξ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΈΞΏΞ»ΞΏΟ Ξ±Ξ½ΟΞΉΞ»ΞΉΟΟΟΟ ΟΞ΅ Ξ±ΟΟΞ¬ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ*Ξ³ΟΞ±ΟΞ±. ΞΞ΅Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±ΟΞ*ΟΞΏΞΌΞ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΞΈΟΞ»ΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ· ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΌΞ±Ξ½ΟΞ· ΟΟΞ½ Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞΉΟΞΌΞ¬ΟΟΞ½.
 Ξ±Ξ½Ξ±ΟΞ*ΟΞΏΞΌΞ±ΞΉ ΞΞ*ΞΞΞΞΞΞ£Ξ€ΞΞΞ Ξ£Ξ€Ξ ΞΞΞ£Ξ€Ξ ΞΞΞ‘Ξ Ξ§Ξ‘ΞΞ£ΞΞ£ Ξ*ΞΞ₯ Ξ*ΞΞ‘ΞΞΞΞ€ΞΞ ΞΞ*Ξ Ξ€ΞΞ ΞΞΞ₯Ξ£Ξ Ξ*ΞΞ€Ξ‘ΞΞΞΞΞΞ₯ Ξ� Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞ± ΞΞΞΞΞΞ
ΞΞ΄Ο ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΞΟΞ�ΟΞ· Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞ·Ξ½ 1Ξ· ΞΞ±ΟΟΞ―ΞΏΟ Ξ*ΟΞΏΟΞΌΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΞΏΞΊΞ±Ξ―ΟΞΉ. ΞΞ½Ο ΟΟΞΉΟ Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ»Ξ΅Ο ΟΞ΅ΟΞΉΞΏΟΞ*Ο ΟΞ·Ο ΞΞ»Ξ»Ξ¬Ξ΄ΞΏΟ  ΟΞ± ΟΞΉΟΞ½ΞΉΞ± Ξ�ΟΞ±Ξ½ "Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΟΟΞΉ " ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞΏΞ½ΟΞ*Ξ²Ξ±Ξ½Ξ΅ ΞΏΞΉ Ξ±ΞΈΟΟΟΞΏΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ²Ξ³Ξ±Ξ»ΞΏΟΞ½ Ξ»Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉΞ± Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞΉΟ Ξ²ΟΞΏΟΞ*Ο, Ξ΅Ξ΄Ο Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞ±ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΏΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ―Ξ΅Ο ΟΞ±ΟΞ¬ΟΞ±Ο , ΞΞΟΞΉΞ¬Ξ΄Ξ΅Ο 9 ΞΌΟΞΏΟΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΟΟΞΉΞΊΞ¬Ξ½ΞΉΞΊΞΏ ΞΊΞΏΞΊΞΊΞΉΞ½ΟΟΟΞΌΞ± 
Ξ€ΞΏ ΟΟΟΞ²Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ± ΞΌΞΏΟ ΞΌΞΉΟΞΏΞ»ΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ΅ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ±ΟΟΞΏΞ³ΟΞ±ΞΌΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΟΞΌΟ ΟΞ·Ο Siemens Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ± ΞΊΞ¬ΞΈΞ΅ ΟΞΏΟΞ¬ ΞΏ "ΞΌΞ±ΟΟΞΏΟΞ±Ο" ΞΈΞ*Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉ 50 Ξ΅ΟΟΟ, ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ»Ξ*Ο ΞΌΞΉΟΞΏΞ»ΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ Ξ³ΞΉΞ±ΟΞ― Ξ±Ξ½ Ξ*ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅ Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞΉΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΅ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΟΞ΅Ξ― ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΞΏΟΞΉΟΞ΅Ο ΞΌΟΟΞΏΟΟΞ¬ 
Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ±ΟΟΞΏΞ³ΟΞ±ΞΌΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΞΏΟΞ½ ΟΞ± ΟΟΞΉΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ¬ ΞΎΞ±Ξ½Ξ¬ ΟΞ―ΟΟ ΟΟΞΉΟ ΟΞ±Ξ»ΞΉΞ*Ο ΟΟΞΈΞΌΞ―ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ. ΞΟΟΟΞ΅ Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΞΏ ΟΟΞΏΞ³ΟΞ±ΞΌΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΟΞΌΟΟ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ· ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΞΏΟΞΉΟΞ΅Ο ΟΟΞΏΟ 80 Ξ²Ξ±ΞΈΞΌΞΏΟΟ, Ξ΅Ξ½Ο ΞΏ Ξ΅Ξ»Ξ΅Ξ³ΞΊΞ�Ο ΞΌΞΏΟ ΟΞ±ΟΞ΅ΞΌΞ²Ξ±Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΟΞ΅ ΞΏΞΉ ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΏΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ―Ξ± 
ΟΞΏΟ ΞΆΞ½Ο Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞΏΟΟ 52 max ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΏ Ξ»Ξ*Ξ²Ξ·ΟΞ±Ο ΟΟΞΏΟΟ 60

Ξ§ΞΈΞ*Ο ΟΞΏ ΞΆΞ½Ο ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞ± Ξ·Ξ»ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΞ¬ Ξ*ΟΟΞ±ΟΞ΅ ΟΟΞΏΟΟ 62 ΟΟΞΉΟ 15:50  ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ»ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΞ¬Ξ΄Ξ±
Ξ€ΟΟΞ± 14:30 7-4-2018 ΞΌΞ΅ ΟΞ·Ξ»ΞΏΟΟΞ½Ξ΅ΟΞΉΞ± Ξ*ΟΞΏΟΞΌΞ΅ 47 Ξ²Ξ±ΞΈΞΌΞΏΟΟ ΞΆΞ½Ο Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞ± Ξ·Ξ»ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΞ¬
Ξ€Ξ± ΞΊΞ»ΞΉΞΌΞ±ΟΞΉΟΞΉΞΊΞ¬ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ ΟΟΞΎΞ·

ΞΞΞΞ ΞΞΞΞ£Ξ€ΞΞ£Ξ

----------


## kalarakis

> Η εγκατάσταση ανακυκλοφορίας είναι μία πολυτέλεια που συνειδητά κοστίζει σε αυξημένες απώλειες σε σχέση με ένα απλό σύστημα σωλήνωσης. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει με πατέντες.
> Η θερμική συνεισφορά του ηλιακού στο σύστημα θέρμανσης  είναι υπερεκτιμημένη. Αμφιβάλλω ότι επαρκεί (ως θερμικό ισοδύναμο) για περισσότερο από λίγα λεπτά λειτουργίας του καυστήρα.
> Νομίζω γενικότερα ότι όσο ξεφεύγεις από την αρχή "keep it simple" τόσο περισσότερα προβλήματα δημιουργείς, παρά προσφέρεις λύσεις.



Δεν έγινα καθολου αντιλιπτός σε αυτά που έγραψα. Δεν αναφέρομαι καθόλου στη θερμανση των διαμερισμάτων.
 αναφέρομαι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΖΕΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΥΣΗ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ή από τα ΗΛΙΑΚΆ
Εδω στην Κρήτη από την 1η Μαρτίου έχουμε καλοκαίρι. Ενω στις άλλες περιοχές της Ελλάδος  τα χιόνια ήταν "ενα μπόι " και κοντέβανε οι αθρώποι να βγαλουν λέπεια από τις βροχές, εδω ειχαμε θερμοκρασίες σαχάρας , ΝΟτιάδες 9 μποφωρ και Αφρικάνικο κοκκινόχωμα 
Το πρόβλημα μου μισολύνεται με επαναπρογραμματισμό της Siemens αλλα κάθε φορά ο "μαστορας" θέλει 50 ευρώ, και λέω μισολύνεται γιατί αν έκανε ενα χιονια και επρεπε να μπεί το καλοριφερ μπροστά 
έπερεπε να επαναπρογραμματιστούν τα όρια και μετά ξανά πίσω στις παλιές ρυθμίσεις. Οπότε έχει μείνει ο προγραμματισμός για χρηση με καλοριφερ στου 80 βαθμούς, ενω ο ελεγκής μου παρεμβαίνει ώστε οι θερμοκρασία 
του ζνχ να είναι στους 52 max και ο λέβητας στους 60

Χθές το ζνχ με τα ηλιακά έφτασε στους 62 στις 15:50  με λιακάδα
Τωρα 14:30 7-4-2018 με ψηλοσυνεφια έχουμε 47 βαθμούς ζνχ από τα ηλιακά
Τα κλιματισικά είναι στην ψυξη

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ

----------


## vasilllis

> Αυτό το κάνει οποιοδήποτε θερμοστάτης  που έχει θερμό ζεύγος 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk



ναι.Απλα με αυτο το συστημα ελεγχει την μεταξυ τους θερμοκρασια ωστε να κανει μεγαλυτερη οικονομια .Το μεγαλο προβλημα το εχουν στην αποθερμανση οπου το ηδη ζεστο νερο του μποιλερ το παγωνει παλι.

----------

